# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [CDD/CDI][Grenoble/38] Expert WinDev; Junior Java SE, ME et EE; 23 ans

## JPDMJC

Cherche emploi en rgion Grenobloise, disponible immdiatement (ds lundi 10 dcembre).
Diplom BTS IRIS (info. indus.), DUT (anne spciale info.), niveau Licence 3 Info option scientifique.

6 mois d'exprience professionnelle : WinDev (v10 et 11) et Java (Java5 et Web-Services via Tomcat Axis).
Trs travailleur, continue ses tudes via cours du soir / weekend ds 2008.

Mon CV sur http://cv.chatvache.info/CVLermitageJonathan.pdf
Merci de me contacter par mail  jonathan.lermitage@gmail.com,  tl. (voir CV), ou encore MP.

----------

